# Seresto collar



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Seresto flea and tick collar?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

3 dogs. Two do well with them. One keeps scratching at it so I went back to advantix with him. If they swim a lot forget the 8 months.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

We are using them on our chesapeakes. 4 are doing really good with it but my DG girl started to scratch and breakout so she's on a topical. As soon as Rayna comes home at the end of the month, she will have one on too.
We take them off when training in water. So far so good!


Joyce


----------



## T3P0 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been using these collars on my two dogs for the past 8 weeks. No problems thus far.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

I used them and they worked "ok". Seemed decent, but I didn't get 8 effective months out of them, and that was with me removing when dogs were bathed/wet. Currently on a topical called Actyvil, possibly thinking of trying Bravecto once I get more feedback on how effective it is.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had great results. They lasted longer than the 8 months and I never took them off, swimming or not. They didn't swim every day but have free access to the ponds so no telling how much they got wet.


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

I've had great results. Have not pulled a tick off any of my dogs in two years. I've pulled 5 off of me. I'd figure on 6/7 months tops.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

They work great for my 4 dogs. I pick ticks off of me every day and the dogs have none. I put them on in late March and they last into November. My dogs swim a lot and wear the collars in the water.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Product literature that comes with the collar states for dogs who swim once or more a month the control period is reduced to 5 months. I follow that for the two dogs I have that can tolerate wearing Seresto collars.


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Been using it for about 4 months now, no problems and no ticks.


----------

